# Easy Cam



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

http://www.easycamllc.com/


Anyone ever use them?


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

Have the older system now called view rite very happy with it


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

video goggles? suweeet


----------



## rainman (Feb 19, 2009)

*Now its VU-Rite Camera*

OUTSTANDING for the money! See my findings in the tool section, They also back their product AND ALL cameras break sometime or another Would buy again and again and then some - Could probably buy 2.5 compared to one seesnake bottom line the customer does not care what brand it is! Never was told not to come if i do not bring a SeeSnake


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

rainman said:


> OUTSTANDING for the money! See my findings in the tool section, They also back their product AND ALL cameras break sometime or another Would buy again and again and then some - Could probably buy 2.5 compared to one seesnake bottom line the customer does not care what brand it is! Never was told not to come if i do not bring a SeeSnake


I would buy another one myself :thumbup:


----------



## Magic Touch III (Dec 27, 2010)

*Cam*

I hear nothing but good things about that company...I bought an InSight Vision SL200 and I am happy with it and they are made in my town...Saukville Wi. But if not for that I would have bought one of these.....Tom


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

So VU-Rite and EasyCam are the same?


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

Will said:


> So VU-Rite and EasyCam are the same?



They split companies last year Rick took the easycam name.
Angela and Fred kept the camera design and gave it a new name and company both companies stand behind there product 100% like I said I have the older style and has been the best bang for my buck


----------



## Western (Jan 25, 2011)

Do either of these companies make a self leveling camera? How about transmitters, do they have a 512 transmitter in the head?


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

Western said:


> Do either of these companies make a self leveling camera? How about transmitters, do they have a 512 transmitter in the head?


Yes they have 512 no self level don't really need it.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Bought a VU-Rite C200-T today. Ships out Monday:thumbup:. Can't wait to get it dirty.


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

Will said:


> Bought a VU-Rite C200-T today. Ships out Monday:thumbup:. Can't wait to get it dirty.


 
:thumbup:


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

My VU-Rite Camera came in today:thumbup:


----------



## tungsten plumb (Apr 15, 2010)

Thats a pretty sweet looking camera


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Works well with my high dollar monitor.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Will said:


> Works well with my high dollar monitor.




You guys and your silly outside cleanouts :icon_rolleyes:


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

Will said:


> Works well with my high dollar monitor.


Don't you love the freedom of not worrying about a $2,000 plus dollar monitor and $190 dollar cable to connect to te reel and monitor? :thumbup:
Two year warranty plus you can fix it yourself  


I remember when mine was new had that fresh new camera smell. 
The only thing I had replaced on it was the Easy Cam sticker lol now it has the Vu-Rite sticker on it. Not bad for over a years worth of inspections.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Did my 1st job with the camera yesterday. Inspected old 4" Clay sewer with it. Got to snake out the line cause it had roots at the hubs. Wasn't a replacement. but it generated more work none the less.


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

Will said:


> Did my 1st job with the camera yesterday. Inspected old 4" Clay sewer with it. Got to snake out the line cause it had roots at the hubs. Wasn't a replacement. but it generated more work none the less.


That snow ball skid from Mytana works awesome in 4 inch clay :thumbsup:
worth the effort making it fit to the Vu-Rite head


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

I"m gonna order one here soon. Thanks for the tip on that.


----------



## mialle30 (May 10, 2010)

I can't find any pricing info on their web site. Clicking on the link that is listed as pricing does not give any. What do they go for?


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Does it have a sapphire lens? What does it cost?


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

You can get the old style(the one I posted as well as UnclogNH) for a $1000 bucks off right now. There around 3K with the 200" push rod.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Sounds way overpriced for not having a sapphire lens and being a knockoff brand that may not be around in 10 years to get parts from.

Just my $0.02



Will said:


> You can get the old style(the one I posted as well as UnclogNH) for a $100 bucks off right now. There around 3K with the 200" push rod.


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

Protech said:


> Sounds way overpriced for not having a sapphire lens and being a knockoff brand that may not be around in 10 years to get parts from.
> 
> Just my $0.02


Sapphire lens is over rated :whistling2: I thought the same as you did about needing a Sapphire lens.
No problem with my lens
No scratches no dings nice picture quality and I'm ruff with it.
Other camera systems are over rated and over inflated in price 
My $0.02 When I needed to replace my monitor I did not have to spend $2,000 or more plus wait a week to replace it. Was back on the job in less than an hour.

Here is a picture I took of the screen off my monitor with my cell camera with 1.5 years of heavy work on the lens :thumbsup: Emailed right to my customer in seconds.









You guys can think what you want these camera's are worth it. When you need a camera and your budget say's NO! this system is the way to go.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

ALL major camera manufacturers are raping people. VU-Rite is the best bang for your buck, it's warrantied and when you call headquarters they know who you are. It's made in the USA and is quality. To me that is more important.


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

Don't get me wrong I respect the other manufactures. But this little mom and pop shop is great. Great service "Like Will said" I called them and they remember who you are :thumbup:
When they split from Easy cam and formed Vu-Rite they could have done what many big companies do not honor parts or warrantee they stepped to the plate and honored all parts and warrantee's :thumbsup: I respect hard working small little companies trying hard to earn your business.

If you can't afford a big name camera stay away from SCE and ebay crap there is now a choice.
*Oh EasyCam when they split have their own system now. Don't know how well it's built never seen or used one. *
*In case anyone is confused this is the Camera were talking about* www.Vu-Rite.com 
The companies split Easycam has their own system now.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Nor did I. I got a $100 LCD display from walmart and slapped in right on.

I have used cams with glass lenses and after a few years they get scratched up pretty bad. Now, if the replacement lens is super cheap and replaceable, then it doesn't matter. What do they want for a replacement lens? What about a whole new camera head?



UnclogNH said:


> Sapphire lens is over rated :whistling2: I thought the same as you did about needing a Sapphire lens.
> No problem with my lens
> No scratches no dings nice picture quality and I'm ruff with it.
> Other camera systems are over rated and over inflated in price
> ...


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

Protech said:


> Nor did I. I got a $100 LCD display from walmart and slapped in right on.
> 
> I have used cams with glass lenses and after a few years they get scratched up pretty bad. Now, if the replacement lens is super cheap and replaceable, then it doesn't matter. What do they want for a replacement lens? What about a whole new camera head?


Here is a parts list and you can self install every part
Lens is $45.00 bucks
http://vu-rite.com/products/parts.html


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Wow, that's darn right reasonable.....

I may have to give them a try.



UnclogNH said:


> Here is a parts list and you can self install every part
> Lens is $45.00 bucks
> http://vu-rite.com/products/parts.html


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

Protech said:


> Wow, that's darn right reasonable.....
> 
> I may have to give them a try.


 If you think about it there is 2 year warrantee if you have employee's they break stuff all the time it will be coverd :thumbsup: Repair costs are low. parts shipped to you in days not waiting weeks. You ship them the bad part they ship you a new one. Only thing I had to replace was the sticker because it's not Easycam anymore.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

UnclogNH said:


> if you have employee's they break stuff all the time it will be coverd :thumbsup:



It's still covered under warranty because of misuse or abuse ?


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

AssTyme said:


> It's still covered under warranty because of misuse or abuse ?


They told me if it breaks it's covered:yes:. 
I'm sure if you took a sledge hammer to it. It would not be covered :no:


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

UnclogNH said:


> They told me if it breaks it's covered:yes:.
> I'm sure if you took a sledge hammer to it. It would not be covered :no:




Cool :thumbup:


Does anyone know what Ridgids lifetime warranty covers ?


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Mods,

Can you change the title of the thread VU-Rite? Thats the camera we're talking about.


----------



## lutek34 (May 3, 2011)

Hi
I’m thinking to buy one of this inspection cameras and I have one question will these cameras operate in 2” lines?
Maybe some of you could upload video with inspection done by either Vu-Rite or EasyCam?


----------

